# External bee feeders - 5 gal bucket design.



## scottr (Apr 21, 2004)

I meant 1/8" plastic lexan not 1/2".

Sorry,

Scott


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I haven't tried it but was thinking of doing something like that. I usually just put straw in the bucket. Always still have some "death by drowning". 

M. Bush has a picture on his website of the same basic idea but made from laun plywood I believe. 

I would think it would be easier to cut 1/8" lexan with a roto zip than to cut the wood. Happy feeding.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Lexan will float? Wow. Mine are luan. Still get some drowning but the floats help a lot. I've also tried straw. The straw doesn't stay as clean but seems to work.


----------



## IBEEME (Apr 21, 2005)

Just a thought but, could you use hardware cloth cut to size and glue/staple syrofoam to it, so it will float? Thinking hardware cloth is less expensive that Lexan. May need to bend/flex the cloth so it will touch the syrup making it reachable by the girls.

Randy


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's my float:

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/BucketFloat.JPG


----------



## junglebill007 (Jul 2, 2005)

Scott,

What is the width of the feeding grooves? Sounds like a great idea for warm weather feeding!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would put two saw blades together and cut the grooves. My first ones I cut them 1/8" (a regular saw kerf) but a lot of bees got into the gap of rough wood and got stuck.


----------



## scottr (Apr 21, 2004)

I am using a roto-zip cutter that is slightly larger than 1/8". Have not had any problems with the bees gettting stuck in them yet. The density of the 1:1 along with the surface tension appears to be just enough to keep the lexan afloat. The wooden knob also helps.

Scott


----------



## KSbee (Feb 18, 2005)

I read on another site that someone had cut up a floaty, aka noodle (used at the pool or lake). They just sliced thin rounds off the end, and placed them in the bucket. Instant mini floaty's... Perfect for saving bees. I'd think one length could do a couple of buckets or one barrel.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

How about a 5 gallon bucket sized chicken waterer? Do they make them that big? How could you make one out of a 5-6 gallon bucket?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I thought open bucket feeding encouraged robbing???

It sure sounds easier than the inverted buckets I presently use.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I thought open bucket feeding encouraged robbing???

Feeding encourages robbing.









It helps if the open feeders are a ways from the hives.

Sometimes open feeding sets off a feeding frenzy. But then sometimes putting feeders on the hives sets off a feeding and robbing frenzy.

I haven't really found a feeding method I like in a dearth. They all work fine when there's some nectar out there, but they are also all unecessary when there's nectar out there. They all seem to set off robbing in a dearth.

The biggest problem with open feeding (that you don't already have with any feeding) is feeding the neighbors bees, the wild bees down the road, etc.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

I would be feeding a minimum of 5 beekeepers hives.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

The wild bees would be my only competition........ and hornets of course. Been haveing fun killing those bassturds lately. When its 50 F they are no match for my lightening quick reflexes.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

scott: I would like to see a picture of this


----------



## scottr (Apr 21, 2004)

I tried the 5 gallon chicken waterers first. I put some heater hose and air hose (cut and then rejoined to float) to create two rafts around the watering area. Worked fine, just a pain in the xxx to refill. Also had to be perfectly level.

I will try to get a picture this weekend.

Scott


----------

